# 100w Box Mod



## Hein510 (14/7/14)

Ok so this was a bit of a skeptical buy, knew the board's size was monster big but I pulled the trigger on it. Got it about a month and a half later, sourced 510 connectors out off Greece and sourced the enclosure locally.

Seeing that the board filled most of the enclosure I settled for a 18500 size battery and had to build the connectors from scratch, positive connector came out a little bit off to the one side but the battery still connects good. 

The switch I wanted something different so I went with a toggle switch that goes back to off mode automatically. So its almost like pulling a trigger. Also put in a on-off switch for safety. 

Vapes like a dream but it seems the battery isn't holding out as it should and a second battery in parallel would have done the trick but alas no space in the box.

Voltage can be set from 4V to 8V and has a 10A or 100W limit, but I could only roughly get around 15W+- out off it from lack of battery power.

Back to the drawing board. Was fun to build thou.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## crack2483 (14/7/14)

Monstaaaaarrrr! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (14/7/14)

Hana's big ugly sister!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY (14/7/14)

lol way to go brother

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crack2483 (14/7/14)

That's a girl? 







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (14/7/14)

nice going hein


----------



## Alex (14/7/14)

Totally awesome mod, love the switch idea.









Some ideas for your next one, I call dibs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (15/7/14)

@Hein510 Excellent job there dude!
We must chat some time  I have some fun awesome ideas we could work on


----------



## BhavZ (15/7/14)

@Hein510 dude that thing looks wicked. Hope she is putting out to compensate for all your hard work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (15/7/14)

good work @Hein510


----------



## bones (15/7/14)

U will have a lot to explain if you go through airport security with that...Especially in Americanland


----------



## TylerD (15/7/14)

Awesome stuff man!


----------

